# Minnie mouse



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

I made this for my grandaughter who's 2, found the pattern on pinterest and she loves, it made a few adjustments and I really enjoyed making it


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

That is very cute!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

That is cute beyond words. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is adorable! Makes me want to get one started.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Omit the bow. Make the silhouette BLACK. Do rounds of yellow, white, red and black to your liking - in that order.

I make an equal amount of SMALL GRANNIES (6-8") with and without the silhouette and alternate them, turning the "figures" every-which way. You have a MICKEY MOUSE blanket!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the colors just as they are. Great for a little girl - nice and bright.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable. :sm24:


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Very cute. Your granddaughter will love it.


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

That's great. Your granddaughter will be pleased with that. Lovely work and great colours. Well done.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

What 2 year old wouldn't love it? Now you have to make entire cast of Disney characters.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Adorable!! Great job.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pretty blanket you are very clever.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Linras (Mar 1, 2017)

I love it! May I ask you, please, if the Minnie head is crocheted separately and stitched on, or is it part of the blanket pattern? From the picture it is hard to tell. If it was stitched on separately you did an amazing job!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

So sweet...good work!!!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely, I love the colours.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Very cute :sm24:


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Very cute! Looks wonderful. I love the color combination. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caperrault (Mar 30, 2018)

I love it! I can’t find it on Pinterest in English and would love to try it. Do you have it saved to your Pins?


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

cute


----------

